# Aluminum boat choices



## J Ipock (Nov 5, 2006)

Looking at aluminum boats, haven't looked in a while. Something 20-21' foot or so center console 72" bottom semi-v, nothing real specific. Kind of like the Excel, looks good and seems to be built pretty solid. Anyone have any other suggestions of something else to look at? Maybe something like that with a pad bottom?

Thanks,
Joey


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

There is a custom built one on here for sale that looks nice.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I would look at Louisiana's custom builders, they can build you what ever you want, and probably cheaper than a production boat. If it was me I would get a boat right


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*Boat*

I rode in a Gator Trax big water. I was super impressed with the performance. They are not cheap but boy are they tough. Very smooth and dry ride.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Boatright Texas Scooter*

Do a search for Boatright & you will get a load of info...

SG


----------



## longboat (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't forget that Flatscat makes aluminum boats.

Also check out Southfork boats and there are a bunch of builders in Louisiana and Arkansas. IIRC, Scandy-White boats out of Florida makes some nice ones, too.

SeaArk makes some pretty tough ones as well.


----------



## Adam s (Jun 29, 2010)

Boatrights are good and built like a tank


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

JFolm said:


> There is a custom built one on here for sale that looks nice.


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=420135


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Also, here's another:
http://www.southeasttexas.com/class...classified_code=boats_bay&zipcode=&distance=0


----------



## Bluwave1 (Sep 5, 2011)

*LA. Custom Aluminum*

Here is my custom aluminum built in Morgan City La. by Sportsman's Fabrication. No website but lots of pics on his facebook page. I'm in New Orleans and this suits me for marsh and occasional bay fishing. It's 17 ft w/ 90 ETEC, runs about 40 trimmed out ...


----------



## J Ipock (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Nice boat bluwave, That is pretty much what I am interested in, What I was looking at so far that I liked was the Excel 2172 Center console but I would think maybe those guys that built yours or some other cajun builder may build something like that layout you have with a pad bottom like a bassboat or hotrod that might run a little better on top end that a normal flatboat. Not a necessity, but might as well if it is available.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Look at Alweld Escort I have a 21' cc that has been 25 miles out and runs in 12" and gets great gas milage with 115 4stroke. Does every think I want it to other than trolling shallow shorelines on windy days due to high sides.


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

Weld-craft


----------



## Big Loon (Mar 31, 2008)

Either Excel or the Empire!!!!!

but who am I to tell you lmao


----------



## Big Loon (Mar 31, 2008)

Sportsman's Fabrication looks like a cool boat too


----------



## J Ipock (Nov 5, 2006)

Looked at Sportsman's Fab on FB, looks like your boat is on there Bluwave. It looks like those guys can build just about anything. I am definitely going to check them out. Anyone else know of builders similar to those guys, maybe in Texas?


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

This is my buddy's Express. Built like a tank. I like it allot. Worth checking out. I wouldnt buy their trailer though.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*tx scotter*



Supergas said:


> Do a search for Boatright & you will get a load of info...
> 
> SG


 X-2 on Boatright /talk to Glen... cva34


----------



## Sho Enuff (Jun 24, 2012)

*Almost went Aluminum!*

If you are interested in a tank of an aluminum boat, check out these guys!

http://hankos.com/


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

KEMPOC said:


> This is my buddy's Express. Built like a tank. I like it allot. Worth checking out. I wouldnt buy their trailer though.


Thats a nice boat!


----------



## J Ipock (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies, I think I'm kind of leaning towards that Sportsmans Fab place or something similar. Still open to any suggestions.

Thanks,

Joey


----------



## MSU3456 (Jan 26, 2012)

Look up Gravois aluminum boats. Made in louisiana. Very nice v bottom bay boat. There are tons are aluminum boat manufacturers in louisiana


----------



## retired Tom (Jul 3, 2012)

Boatright does not get any better for Aluminum and dependability. Will outlast any fisherman.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

retired Tom said:


> Boatright does not get any better for Aluminum and dependability. Will outlast any fisherman.


Probably so, but they _can_ have issues. My former neighbor has an awesome Boatright that he pampers in an OCD manner. Anyway, he noticed one day that the hull bottom was almost "corroded" through and through in a couple of spots. To say the least, he was a bit surprised. And before someone says he had battery grounding issuse, he didn't. He had the spots fixed and took the carpet off the trailer bunks. This issue has been discussed here before. I don't know if that solved his problems or not.


----------



## salty redneck (Jan 20, 2012)

You've gotta buy what YOU like, but if you are considering an Xpress, I can speak on that!! Have a 2001 1652 Flatbottom, 50 HP Yamaha four stroker with tunnel and rigged for floundering. Hour meter showing 572, but that is on current motor, and doesn't count all the miles of floundering. List of things done in this boat......floundering, oystering, shrimping, fishing, skiing, wakeboarding, kneeboarding, barge for ferrying supplies to fish camp, has "discovered" numerous reefs, and even some concrete riff-raff one night while on floundering trip, and things I probably shouldn't mention here...LOL Collision with concrete required some welding, but not because it was leaking, but because it gouged it pretty thin, and didn't want to wait until it cracked. Boat has had the [email protected] beaten out of it and not one single leak or crack. Best aluminum boat I have ever owned.


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

Stuart said:


> Probably so, but they _can_ have issues. My former neighbor has an awesome Boatright that he pampers in an OCD manner. Anyway, he noticed one day that the hull bottom was almost "corroded" through and through in a couple of spots. To say the least, he was a bit surprised. And before someone says he had battery grounding issuse, he didn't. He had the spots fixed and took the carpet off the trailer bunks. This issue has been discussed here before. I don't know if that solved his problems or not.


This is an issue with aluminum boats in general, not with Boatright.


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

If you have or are going to get an ALLOY boat, DO NOT USE TREATED WOOD ON YOUR BUNKS.
And it is even better if you put some type of plastic on your bunks.

Here is a link to over 150 boat builders>>>> http://www.aluminumalloyboats.com/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=169&p=6360#p6360


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Boatright does not make their hulls they are made by Custom Flats in La.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

boatright buys them from a boat manufactorer in LA and welds rails and flush decks and nice consoles on them or anything else custom that u want, and rigging them out, not bashing them or anything, nice boats but they dont build the hulls


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

awally said:


> boatright buys them from a boat manufactorer in LA and welds rails and flush decks and nice consoles on them or anything else custom that u want, and rigging them out, not bashing them or anything, nice boats but they dont build the hulls


Yep. Not to say Glenn doesn't do a great job but he is not the hull manufacturer. LA has some great aluminum folks to build what you are looking for, push comes to shove, Boatright can as well.

How much do you want to spend?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

these are bad dudes

http://hankos.com/index.php/boats/flat-bottom.html


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

G3


----------



## J Ipock (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies, I am kind of leaning towards the Sportsman's Fabrication boat a few posts up they have a similar boat to bluwaves on their facebook website or also the excel boats look pretty good and seem to be pretty solid. No decision yet, still looking. I like the excel because I think the stringers running front to back instead of side to side is a good idea to help keep the bottom flat and it looks like someone put forth a little effort into making it look good also. The Sportsmans Fab Boat, Looks pretty solid, from pics it looks like the console is aluminum and welded in looks like it has a little bit of a running pad on the bottom, which I kind of like for performance side of things. Don't know the price of the SF's yet, so may be a little out of my league.


----------

